# 55g demasoni tank mates



## JonS (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, i want to start up my 55g tank and i really want pseudotropheus demasoni in there. 12 seems to be the number that everyone thinks is best for these. but i also want yellow labs probably about 4. what would be another good species to include if there is enough space, i would like a white cichlid to put in but don't really know any? if i can't find any like that then i was thinking maybe red zebras or melanochromis johanni's. would this be suitable??

thanks a lot for any suggestions.


----------



## PChap (Mar 6, 2007)

I will preface everything I'm about to say with this: When it comes to stock lists, I'm about the most conservative guy you're going to find.

I'd go with 15 dems minimum. 18 would be better. Yellow labs can work great with dems, 1M and 3-4F. And I'd leave it at that. IMO, adding anymore is going to be a lot of fish for that tank, but it could be done with more frequent water changes and measures to curb aggression.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Albino socolofi is a gorgeous white fish. It would look great and do well with dems. I'd buy around 8 and try to weed out to 1male 4 or more females.


----------



## JonS (Apr 11, 2009)

the albino socolofi are really nice, would it be too much having them as well as the labs??


----------



## Kitty Kat (Apr 11, 2009)

Pretty much exactly as I had my set-up. 50 gal: 15 breeding demasoni, 3 breeding labs, 20-40 odd fry (sold off as and when), a few plecs and rockwork top to bottom. I also had a large bunch of Java moss down the back of the rockwork which kept the nitrates down to almost 0 at all times. Add good filter and plenty of maintenance if you want more fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with Dewdrop, the Socolofi would work well. You wouldn't want johanni in a 55G tank and you wouldn't want red zebras with yellow labs (if you want to save any fry).


----------



## JonS (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks a lot for the feedback, i will stick with demasoni and labs, could a single julidochromis be added? i know its a tanga cichlid, but i read somehwere before that they can hold their own. im not sure about the requirements, so would this be suitable?


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

i have a 55G tank & stock it heavily & have done for 3 years without losses of any kind. I have set it up with 2200LPH filtration & plenty of oxygen which has worked really well. I have never had any agression since i heavily stocked it, there are times when fish get aggressive but i have not had any fish bashed to the point of being injured.


----------

